# Important Question



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

What cage can be used as a birthing cage? Are cages with any wire at all dangerous or are ones with tub bases OK? I have the kaytee starter cage from petco as my extra/sick cage and was wondering if that would be safe to keep my possibly pregnant rat in?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

The base looks deep enough but I'd be wary of the shelves. If you can take them out after the pups are born it'd probably be just fine.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I agree with taking the shelves of so mom rat doesn't take the babies anywhere else and a baby fall from the cage by mistake. I wouldn't put any hammock, or space pods...either. The mom could still throw the babies out herself though...I personally would use a bin cage with a roof opening made out of 1/2 inch fencing. Sure the mom can still kill a few babies if she thinks something was wrong with them, but I personally would feel better if no babies could possibly fall out. That's just me.


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

I agree a bin with fleece in a nice quiet corner would do way better when the cage if needed get a lid and cut a hole to 2 in the top for your hand and ventilation.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I would highly suggest making a bin cage. They can be made fairly cheaply and you can keep the cage as a travel/medical cage for the future.

here is a good blog on how to make them. You can just use normal zip ties. You can also google how to make a bin cage and find tons of ideas.
http://rat-breeder-confessions.blogspot.com/2015/10/diy-bin-cages.html

The key is to put the hardware cloth on the INSIDE of the bin to prevent chewing on the plastic edges.

Bin cages are safer because the babies become quite active when they are still very tiny and can easily escape a normal cage. 

I use bin cages for all my babies.


----------

